# Slingshot of the Month - Oct 2013 - Nominations



## Btoon84

*Slingshot of The Month - October 2013 - Nominations*

Rules:


*Voting for any given Month is for slingshots posted in The previous month. eg Jan's comp is based on slingshots posted in December*
Only slingshots that are posted on Slingshotforum.com are eligible for nomination. This post can be by The maker or by The recipient in the case of trades and gifts.
You may nominate a Slingshot from any registered member. This includes Vendors and Moderators
You must be a registered and validated member to nominate
*Nominations must include at least 1 picture and a link to the original post*
You may not nominate yourself.
Only 1 nomination per member.
There is absolutely no point in nominating a Slingshot that has already been nominated.

Nominations will be open during The first week of The month
Voting will occur during The second week of The month
1st, 2nd and 3rd place winners will be announced during The third week

A nominations thread as well as a discussion thread will be created each month. Please do not discuss nominations in The nomination thread. Posts of this type will be deleted
People may win consecutive months. If The community thinks they should not win consecutive months then simply do not vote for them

Winners will receive bragging rights and The exalted reputation that comes with such an achievement

Here's a hint folks... *Nominate Slingshots which were MADE IN SEPTEMBER*


----------



## Btoon84

With many amazing slingshots this month, this will indeed be a tough one. There are so many I want to nominate. I am hopeful they will get their nominations regardless... Others, I am sure they will get their nomination.

This month, I nominate Alfshooter's "Don Quijote" - Repurposed scissors slingshot.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/26568-scissors-new-life/


----------



## Tom Kretschmer

I nominate The Gopher's Black Palm "Sidewinder". Love the shape and the combination of woods:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/26512-black-palm-and-spalted-tamarind/


----------



## Bob Fionda

First of all I want to thank Btoon for running this contest.

Then I would like to nominate the "Bat" made by Stretch. I find this catapult really wild, a natural all round. The color is beatiful, it looks so strong and it has something that fascinates and catch me.

You can see it here: http://slingshotforum.com/topic/26611-the-bat/


----------



## AnTrAxX

I like E-Shots "Teak and Buffalo Horn" a lot!

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/26492-teak-and-buffalo-horn/


----------



## NoobShooter

I am Nominating scarfaceToms NinjaTac#1. From a virtual design to a physical slingshot. This is one awesome slingshot with great craftsmanship.

Original Post is here--------> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/26625-ninjatac1/?hl=slingshot

Virtual Design post --------> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/26502-virtual-slingshot/


----------



## Danny0663

I nominate Can-Opener's Starship. This is epic ...

LINK - http://slingshotforum.com/topic/26630-first-starship/

Date - Sep 28 2013.


----------



## toolmantf99

I am nominating jld70's Hickory Natural, http://slingshotforum.com/topic/26196-hickory-natural/#entry334938


----------



## Davidka

May I Nominate a mini?

Btoon84's Dan Ford's Orangewood Mini Ergo BB Shooter









posted with some other nice ones here: http://slingshotforum.com/topic/26632-what-ive-been-up-topic-heavy/


----------



## ash

I choose Sharper's "Curves"

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/26537-curves/


----------



## quarterinmynose

I would like to nominate this DKC Ergo from Danny. What can I say the guy just kills it. Every. Single. Time.



















Posted here: http://slingshotforum.com/topic/26642-synthetic-and-metal/

Word to your mother.


----------



## Can-Opener

Oh Boy I get to nominate this beauty. What an awesome design! Innovative to say the least! The quality of the machine work is OUTSTANDING! Nice work! AnTrAxX

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/26637-demountable-idea-2/


----------



## Quercusuber

Hello Slingshot Forum friends!

It's been a while since I nominated, but I would have been NUTS if I didn't nominate this one!!!

Bob Fionda's awesome "Oberon"

See ya!!!

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/26338-oberon-in-a-midsummer-nights-dream/?hl=oberon


----------



## flicks

This month I would like to nominate Quercusuber's "Fingerprint". http://slingshotforum.com/topic/26437-oak-slingshot-fingerprint/

What an amazing work on that fork! The grain and the osage endcap is simply stunning! Truly a piece of art! Good luck Q!


----------



## BCLuxor

Dans' first of the line Dragonfly hybrid for my nomination ;d

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/26734-dragonfly-customs-serious-enthusiasts-in-you-come/


----------



## Pro2aChristian

I would like to nominate Jeff Saylor (Capt Jeff). I love the classic look and I know its a quality sling.. http://slingshotforum.com/topic/26418-my-first-custom/


----------



## Dr J

Nice selection of SS this month, each a worthy nominee. May the best man win.


----------



## Boomer Sassmann

I want to nominate Flippin Out sling shots for this unbelievable piece of functional art: http://slingshotforum.com/topic/26624-naturally-unnatural-natural/?hl=naturally. Hands down this is one of the most impressive naturally made sling shots that I've seen.... and it's infused with acrylic resin!!! That's just insane and beautiful at the same time.


----------



## jld70

I would like to nominate Toolman's version of Brandon's Slim Pickins. I got to see it and it really is sweet. http://slingshotforum.com/topic/26422-slim-pickin-copy/


----------



## Mr.Teh

Oh,luckily we are only at the nominating, this decision will be hard again, i need some time


----------



## Capt. Jeff

Wow! A lot of great slingshots this month! Going to be a tough one. Good luck everyone!


----------



## leon13

and my nomination goes to AnTrAxX Criss Cross

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/26408-criss-cross-from-antraxx/


----------



## Beanflip

I know this is late but it deserves a nomination none the less.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/26608-hand-made-%E2%80%8B%E2%80%8Bslingshot-korea-stylesanggung/


----------



## NoobShooter

That would have been an awesome nomination..


----------



## DogBox

Now that I found it, I would like to Nominate Ash for his 'Part Deux - Jean de Nimes' slingshots. After all the polls, this was the result= Absolutely Stunning! OTT bands & Tube capable - what more in such inventive Denim and the 'zipper in the wood' in rosewood. Yum! :banana:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/37996-part-deux-jean-de-nimes-strikes-back/


----------



## Btoon84

DogBox said:


> Now that I found it, I would like to Nominate Ash for his 'Part Deux - Jean de Nimes' slingshots. After all the polls, this was the result= Absolutely Stunning! OTT bands & Tube capable - what more in such inventive Denim and the 'zipper in the wood' in rosewood. Yum! :banana:
> 
> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/37996-part-deux-jean-de-nimes-strikes-back/


Sorry to say, but you've selected a SOTM from LAST YEAR. Check the thread date


----------



## devils son in law

In order to be voted "Sling Shot of the Month" all nominations must be sent to ***devils son in law*** for review. Thank you and good luck!!! That's an impressive bunch of shooters!


----------



## DogBox

Yeah, I know! (You can tell by the red in the face!) Didn't see the "13" at the beginning..... Sorry.... my apologies... :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :yeahright:

[Have just put it in the right spot. Thanks M.J. for making a hole I could crawl into...]

Thanks Btoon84 for pointing out my error. I will be more careful next time. Sorry.


----------



## Sharker

May i ask, why we not anymore choose monthly best slingshots? It was cool event.


----------



## Metropolicity

Sharker said:


> May i ask, why we not anymore choose monthly best slingshots? It was cool event.


We do, the event has been moved over to the "General Slingshot" area to get more traffic and views.


----------



## The Art Of Weapons

It used to be displayed on the top of the home page, where did that ever go? I really liked it


----------



## Individual

The Art Of Weapons said:


> It used to be displayed on the top of the home page, where did that ever go? I really liked it


And the moderator's posts, Like MJ's keys to accuracy!


----------

